# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  fp real

## thexavi

¿Alguien tiene algún fp real? ¿realmente vale la pena?
Ya sé que el fp no debe verse, pero si conoces o sospechas, mirando atentamente se puede ver.
con un fp real, tal vez no debería uno estar tan pendiente de ocultarlo.
El precio de uno real es bastante grande comparado con uno normal y no se si vale la pena hacer este desembolso. Cuanto menos se vea el mío, yo más tranquilo. Por eso pregunto
¿Qué pensais?

----------


## mayico

Los he tenido en la mano y la verdad que para lo que se utiliza (y son muchas veces) aún así no me hace falta que sea tan real, ya que el que conoce el fp o sabe que para el pañuelo lo utilizas, le va a dar igual si es o no realista, ya que lo va a seguir viendo.
Perete me dijo, mira no tengo nada, y tenía uno normal, luego pasado el rato dijo lo mismo y no vi nada y tenía uno realista, es decir que el efecto que me dió fue lo mismo. Una vez que me los enseñó, ya dió igual se puso a manejarlo y con mirar a la mano se ve igual que cualquier otro.

----------


## Mat

Yo lo tengo y no lo uso nunca. La verdad es que es muy real, pero me acostumbré con otros y me va mejor con uno corriente. Además el interior tiene como un "revestimiento" que me dificulta sacar lo que he metido. En fin... lo dicho; lo tengo y no lo uso nunca (uso los standard que me cuestan como 1,99 €). Saludos!

----------


## Sr.Mago

yo tengo uno normalito, y un amigo tiene uno de los reales, y si que se le ve real a el, por que hasta se parece *****  :117: , pero a mi se me "ve" mejor el mio, por el color que tiene ***** puedo hasta mostrar las manos (en movimiento) y ni se nota que tengo algo, así que eso también influye... 

ve si es mucho lo que se nota, aunque como tu mismo dices, se supone que no debería verse...

yo me quedo con el normalito que a mi me queda mejor...

----------


## MagNity

Intentar ir con cuidado con lo que decís, recordad que estais en una area abierta y no deberíamos desvelar.

----------


## Iván Manso

Si ese "objeto", el de toda la vida, se usa como debe usarse, no se ve ni se debe ver, sencillamente porque nadie mirara ahi... Este nuevo del que hablais es un poco, en mi opinion, para que los mas miedosos "piquen" y crean que es la solucion, puro marketing. Es mi opinion.

El gran Juan Anton usaba uno de color verde para ejemplificar que no se ve... ni aunque sea verde.

Y hasta aqui puedo leer...

----------


## MagDani

Este fin de semana, estuve jugando con mi FP de toda la vida (en el cumpleaños de mi hija) y un amigo que me lo ha visto hacer "n" veces me dijo, "YA SE COMO SE HACE, pero no lo digo" , luego tuvo la decencia de decirme en privado, "Lo llevas (el pañuelo) pinzado y bien doblado  (se refería a la pinza italiana), no lo quise desmentir, el había encontrado su propia explicación, ya veremos que pasa cuando le saque un pececito.

Si es que la gente No lo ve, y claro, se les ocurre, cualquier cosa para justificar el hecho de la aparición y desaparición

----------


## Ritxi

Dani, está claro el pececito lo llevarás bien doblado y pinzado  :001 302: 


Otra cosa, usar el FP es fácil, pero como todo hay que practicar movimientos, ocultar... sino si que "canta"

----------


## gandulcat

Buenas,pienso que nadie se puede llegar a imaginar que usamos un F.P.El problema viene en los movimientos raros,injustificados que hacen pensar que algo no va bien.
Yo uso uno normal y me va bien.Creo que me quedo con el baratillo.

----------


## Ritxi

> Buenas,pienso que nadie se puede llegar a imaginar que usamos un F.P.


Pues no. Lo conoce más gente de lo que nos pensamos 

Sin ir más lejos este mismo sábado hice un juego con FP y no había ni empezado que uno del público empezó a gritar: ¡lleva una funda!  :O11:

----------


## MagDani

desgraciadamente es mas conocido de lo que nos gustaría, incluso por el publico infantil, hay que llevar mucho cuidado, descargar y variar, si se tiene algún tipo de tiraje, se puede/debe combinar primero FP para la aparición (descargas fp) haces la desapararión con tiraje y quedas mas limpio que una patena.
las manos ya no vuelven a los bolsillos ni nada parecido, sin mostrarlas , se quedan despreocupadamente bien a la vista. El que pensaba que llevabas FP, dira OSTRAS pues no era eso

----------


## Ritxi

Dani, coincido contigo hay que hacer algo diferente.
Además primero había hecho el cambio de b*****e y se lo comió todo el mundo pero fue sacar las sedas y...

----------


## MaxVerdié

El gran problema es el manejo. ¿No creéis? Yo creo, por no experiencia que el noventa por ciento de la gente que conoce el FP lo asocia a la desaparición de un pañuelo. No tenemos más que emplear otros juegos o perfeccionar ese, hay decena de sutilezas que podemos emplear, miremos a Slydini.

Hay un trasfondo que siempre se evita decir cuando se trata este tema: el FP es conocido por culpa de la mala magia. Esto es, culpa nuestra. No lo olvidemos.

Otra mucha gente conoce el uno por del****** o los naipes mar**dos y no por ello se dejan de usar. Sin embargo sí se cuida más su uso.

¡Ay, pobre efepito!

----------


## magik mackey

aqui lo que parece, es que os falta estudiar y ensayar el manejo del susodicho, yo os recomendaria que vieseis las notas de conferencia de Salvano, tambien os aconsejo "los toques de slidiny" que vienen en "la magia del fp", las estudiaseis y luego las ensayaseis, y vereis como utilizar el  susudicho, dejara de marearos, aunque sea para los pañuelos.

----------


## Mat

Como dice Ritxi, el problema son los pañuelitos rojos,o del color que sea (es broma). La gente relaciona FP (los que lo conocen) con los famosos pañuelos, etc. pero se pueden hacer cambios de b*****, o también c*** o pa*** roto y recompuesto, sal o azúcar,  y mil cosas mas y nadie sospecha del FP.  Vamos... creo yo...

----------


## mayico

No solo se puede robar con el gordo, sinó con otros, de manera que despista igual o más a gente que lo conozca.
Se puede pasar del gordo al empalme de dedos y luego a su lugar correspondiente en poco tiempo, sin prisa pero sin pausa, para el que no lo conoce no has hecho nada, para el que lo conoce, lo perderá de vista rápido y olvidará que utilizas el fp, vamos... todo eso más la historia mas muchas otras cosas, harán ver magia en vez de buscar el secreto.
Se puede robar con el gordo mientras introduces otra seda en el puño, vamos por detrás del otro gordo.
Para descargarlo no hace falta meter una mano al bolsillo, ya que hay lanzamientos a muchas zonas de una chaqueta. bueno... que eso, que es invisible este invento.

----------


## Prendes

echádle un ojo al 0:38

----------


## gandulcat

Por cierto RITXI,al que dijo aquello,¿ lo convertirias en rana no?.

----------


## ign

El otro día me dio por hacer un juego con pañuelos y una chica me comentó: "Yo me interesé hace tiempo por la magia y busqué en Internet. Encontré un _truco_ parecido a este, pero se hacía con un **** falso."

Lo malo es que ya directamente se asocian los juegos con pañuelos con el instrumento en cuestión. Lo bueno es utilizarlo y, aun sabiendo de su existencia, no verlo.

----------


## magik mackey

> El otro día me dio por hacer un juego con pañuelos y una chica me comentó: "Yo me interesé hace tiempo por la magia y busqué en Internet. Encontré un _truco_ parecido a este, pero se hacía con un **** falso."
> 
> Lo malo es que ya directamente se asocian los juegos con pañuelos con el instrumento en cuestión. Lo bueno es utilizarlo y, aun sabiendo de su existencia, no verlo.



asi es, para que te vas a arriesgar a que te lo vean, si puedes hacer que sea totalmente invisible; Salvano en su conferencia (esta en dvd) utiliza uno amarillo y no se ve en ningun momento; El problema es la actitud de "algunos" que no lo utilizan correctamente.

----------


## Ritxi

> Por cierto RITXI,al que dijo aquello,¿ lo convertirias en rana no?.


Antes si que me enfadaba con los cazatrucos/rompe ilusiones o como queraís llamarlos, ahora ya, opto por ignorarlos (aunque no me hacen la más p**a gracia)




> El problema es la actitud de "algunos" que no lo utilizan correctamente.


Te puedo asegurar que no lo vió en ningún momento, más aún empezó a "chivarse" ANTES de comenzar el juego

----------


## MagDani

Ritxi, que seguro que no lo decían por ti.

de todos modos viene en las cajas de juegos de magia, así que es vox populi

----------


## Ritxi

Ya me lo imagino, solamente constatar que FP y pañuelo por desgracia son demasiado conocidos  :O15: 

Yo ya lo he apartado de mi repertorio, pero a veces... es que tengo una rutinita de pañuelo a braga que es divertidisima  :302:

----------


## gandulcat

Tal vez es lo que comentais,que lo tienen asociado con los pañuelos.Yo lo uso para cambio de billetes y no he tenido problemas.

----------


## magik mackey

no lo decia por ti Ritxi, lo decia generalizando, pues la mayoria piensa que como no se ve..., pero hay manejos que vienen explicados en el dvd y libro que he mencionado en el otro post, para hacerlo totalmente invisible, aun sabiendo que lo estas usando, y se lo hagas muy de cerca, es invisible 1oo%.

----------


## mayico

fuera de tema, magik mackey, la tortola esa que pasa... que me la regalas? jejejeje

----------


## Iván Manso

Hace dos años o asi hice mi rutina de pañuelos en un lugar. Nada mas sacar el pañuelo, el niño al que saque (de unos 6 años) dijo: tienes un ded... de plast... (ya sabeis no?) Y ni siquiera lo tenia (aun) solo que lo tenia asociado a el. Hice mi rutina (con dicho... FP) y al final de esta rutina ese mismo niño me dijo: ¡¿como lo has hecho?!

Lo importante es el manejo, hacer que parezca que no esta, aunque quien nos este viendo sepa que existe. A muchos les engañaremos y diran lo que alguna vez me han dicho: vaya, yo eso lo sabia hacer pero con un... (FP) pero no como lo has hecho tu... no tengo ni idea...

Pues eso, el manejo y solo el manejo

----------


## magik mackey

> fuera de tema, magik mackey, la tortola esa que pasa... que me la regalas? jejejeje


esta tortola es veterana, ya tiene mas de 12 años y aun hace bolos conmigo. y le tengo un especial cariño.

----------


## thexavi

La verdad es que el fp no debe verse. Ya lo sabemos.
Pero el fp no se ve porque lo ocultamos.
Pienso que si el fp es más parecido a un p. de verdad, no sería tan necesario ocultarlo o tener que poner las manos de una determinada forma.

----------


## MagDani

Bueno el tema ha derivado un poco y Thexavi lo ha reconducido, estamos en "lo mejor y lo peor" -- "FP. real"  y nos lanzamos a contar nuestras aventuras y desventuras con el FP (yo el primero que conste) y lo que esperamos en este hilo son comentarios sobre el Real (que ya han puesto alguno) comparado con el de toda la vida.

----------


## Lukan

Hola, es cierto que hay muchíisima gente que lo conoce por lo que sea, pero también es verdad que hay otra muchíiisima gente que no lo conoce. Me parece muy buena la idea de combinarlo con algún tiraje para si nos encontramos con alguien que sabe lo que es decirle " mira...no llevo nada" . Respecto a si se ve más real o menos real estoy de acuerdo con Mayico, el que lo conozca se va a dar cuenta porque va a fijarse donde no tiene que fijarse, jejeje. 

 Hace unos días estaba jugando con unos dlites delante de unos amigos y uno se acercó para preguntarme cómo lo hacía, por supuesto le dije que la magia no se dice bla, bla, bla... pero lo mejor fue que se puso a contarme que el conocía el truco del pañuelo y sabía que se usaba un fp, y sin embargo no se fijó en los p*******, porque no relacionó los dlites al fp.

 Una vez me dijo alguien, no recuerdo si en el foro o hablando en persona que si tenía miedo a que se viera probara una cosa para asegurarme, ponérmelo toda una noche pero no hacer magia, simplemente llevarlo, lo más probable es que nadie te pregunte ni se de cuenta que lo llevas, así verás lo invisible que puede llegar a ser.

Saludos!!

----------


## MaxVerdié

Eso lo comentaba Juan Tamariz en aquellos apuntes sobre el FP. Llevarlo en tu vida normal. Yo trabajo cara al público en mi trabajo no-mágico y lo llevo prácticamente todos los días.

El principal enemigo del buen manejo del FP es el miedo.

----------


## Ritxi

Yo lo hice una vez y cuando llegué a casa mi mujer me dijo:
-Ahora ya puedes quitarte eso  :O11:  fué la única que se dió cuenta. 
Quizás por que lo conoce  :Confused:

----------


## MagDani

¿Seguro que se refería al FP. o llevabas puesto otra cosa?
Porque yo conozco uno que un día le dije, ponte "esto" (ya sabéis a lo que me refiero) para que no se quede tu chica embarazada y al cabo de un mes cuando lo vi a ver, me dijo, mira Dani si se queda pr*ñ*ada que se quede, pero yo me lo quito ya que me está matando.

Y es que se me olvido decirle un pequeño detalle, no hace falta que lo lleves cuando no lo necesitas.

JEJEJE

EDITO: es broma

----------


## mayico

MagDani, quiero entender que estás de broma... jejejeje
Con respecto a la mujer de Ritxi, puede ser que le molen tus manos, o quizá, mire cada vez que te vea si llevas la alianza y... le cantó mucho no?? jejeje

----------


## Lukan

jejjeje muy bueno MagDani!  jejeje.


Saludos!

----------

